# Woodstock



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Did any of you get to go to Woodstock? I so, please tell us about your experience.I didn't get to go.:sosad:


----------



## MrJim (Jul 1, 2014)

I had school those days. 

Or was just about to start back to school anyway.

And couldn't get a ride from Florida to upstate New York.

Tough thing to arrange when you're 12.

Parents wouldn't have let me go anyway.

I can just hear the argument...

_"Awwwwww c'mon, mom!!!!! I wanna go roll around in the mud for three days, 1500 miles from home with a half a million hippies, smoking pot, tripping on acid & having sex!!! You never let me do anything fun!!!" 

_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

I could have went with some older friends, but my mother forbade me to go, I didn't have any money anyway.  Would have loved to go if I could. :jammin:


----------



## Muser (Jul 1, 2014)

Some friends and I had just graduated high school we couldn't decide if we should go to Woodstock or Atlantic city. We chose  Atlantic city. The first of many missteps. Still had a good time though.


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the video Sea. It was neat to see the way everyone was dressed. At that time I was wearing granny gowns, and leather flip flops, or bare footed. My hair was way past my hips. And I always had my music blaring. No wonder everyone around me accused me of being a hippy. So I guess I was one before I ever heard the word. :dunno:


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

In my father's church, all women wore granny gowns and leather flip flops. We were never allowed to cut our hair until it was to long to handle, and then the hair was used to make braided things such as book marks and belts. 
So I've never had a clothing thing, and I hate clothes shopping.


----------



## Kaya (Jul 1, 2014)

What denomination was your dads church?

I was not in to granny dresses but I loved my bell bottoms and cowboy boots. I also had long hair and sometimes I even wore flowers in my hair...and I painted flowers on my cheek, too. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Kaya, He  called it a Hard Shell Baptist church. He was self ordained. 
We made our own clothing, so it was much like a uniform. 
By the time I was 18, I had found hip huggers and tank tops, and by 23 it turn into cowboy boots, jeans, and cowboy hats.
The world sure is a rollercoaster. :wave:


----------



## MrJim (Jul 1, 2014)

Ina said:


> Thanks for the video Sea. It was neat to see the way everyone was dressed.



It was neat to see all those people walking around without cell phones jammed in their ears or their faces buried electronic gadgets, oblivious to everyone & everything else around them.

And the lack of corporate sponsorship of everything like you'd see if it were held today.


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Kaya, My favorite around the homestead is leggings and hubby 's big 3XL shirts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

MrJim said:


> It was neat to see all those people walking around without cell phones jammed in their ears or their faces buried electronic gadgets, oblivious to everyone & everything else around them.
> 
> And the lack of corporate sponsorship of everything like you'd see if it were held today.



You got that right Mr. Jim, refreshing wasn't it! :coolthumb:  Here's a Woodstock performance...warning, language.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> You got that right Mr. Jim, refreshing wasn't it! :coolthumb:  Here's a Woodstock performance...warning, language.



That was one of the songs one of my college roommates & I used to play when we'd sit up all night jamming on our guitars. :coolthumb:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)

Ina and Kaya, for me it was just very casual bellbottoms, most were hip-huggers but one pair of jean bells were high wasted with big pockets. Shoes, if I remember, were just sneakers or sandals.  Tanktops, tee shirts and had a few peasant shirts too.  Never was a 'hippie' in the way I dressed.  Today it's just Levis, tee shirt and sneakers, we keep the youth in our lives don't we?  I think it's the only way! :cool1:


----------



## Ina (Jul 1, 2014)

Sea, I don't think I was a true hippy. I just looked that way, and it's funny when I think of what my father would think of the idea that he made me look like a hippy. I tried to remember all that when I watch my boys, and their girlfriends dress up. :tapfoot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Bettyann (Jul 1, 2014)

I really wanted to go but it just didn't work out... they made a pretty good movie about it later on.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2014)

You want to visit another planet....a time machine is the way to go!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> You want to visit another planet....a time machine is the way to go!



:goodone::applause2:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

I was in Nam


----------



## marinaio (Jul 2, 2014)

Not there, away at sea protecting their right to be idiots.


----------



## pattydi (Jul 2, 2014)

No, I didn't make it to Woodstock either.  In those days I was just out of college and was working in the "corporate" world at the same time I was living two blocks from "hippy town" in downtown Atlanta.  Also two blocks from the city park where you could get high just driving through.  At 5:30 on Friday afternoon I became a hippy until 8:00 on Monday morning.  I loved hip hugger bell bottoms and mini skirts, and yes, my hair was occasionally sporting flowers.  I also had a fondness for "love beads" and I still have a peace symbol that a fellow art student made for me out of bronze that is really too heavy to wear.  The city park had some sort of concert almost all the time, sometimes they were actually scheduled and other times they were just a "happening".  It was also the place for art festivals and we all felt very "arty" just strolling through.  The kids now miss a lot as they wander around listening to their I-pods, etc. and missing all the other things around.

By the way, I'm with the others who have already mentioned that the hip huggers have been traded in for leggings and oversized shirts.


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Pattidi, That was a good way to look at it. Many of us were part time hippies, or weekend hippies. Where did all the hippies go? They turned into all us old people. :wave:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> Pattidi, That was a good way to look at it. Many of us were part time hippies, or weekend hippies. Where did all the hippies go? They turned into all us old people. :wave:



or politicians. in Frisco the city counsel didn't want em there anyway. so the mayor came up with a plan to get rid of them. tourists. he brought in bus loads of tourists. mom's and pops from all over the country. and they went after the Hippies who took off running. it was a big hassle so many of them left. or so I heard


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

kcvet, I wonder how many politicians went through the hippie faze. Bet they don't admit to it now days. :wave:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> kcvet, I wonder how many politicians went through the hippie faze. Bet they don't admit to it now days. :wave:



kinda like to know myself


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

How many inhaled, aside from President Bill Clinton?


----------



## kcvet (Jul 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> How many inhaled, aside from President Bill Clinton?



Ina, im not sure i really care


----------

